# Warm Loop Current water moving in



## idletime (Feb 26, 2009)

Gents, this warm (74+ degrees) body of water has been pushing up from the loop current and has been moving North quite fast (relative). It is already within reach of some. Pay close attention to it and the structure it passes as they will likely be holding some very good fish. Still a bit of a reach for some, hopefully it keeps tracking North. -Philip

Here is a recent sea temp image. Note the 74.6 F temp :thumbup:




Here is the chlorophyll shot of the same water...


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

dumb question...why is the chlorophyll map important?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

below me said:


> dumb question...why is the chlorophyll map important?


Blue is good!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

Red is bad green usually sucks also


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

High chlorophyll indicates green or 'dirty' (algae laden) water 

bill fish, tuna, dolphin, wahoo like the clear 'blue' water -


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

gotcha. i figured eutrophication but wasn't sure. thanks.

is blue better because of the clarity or more oxygen in teh water? (or both)


----------



## idletime (Feb 26, 2009)

below me: Pelagics tend to prefer to clear water. With transitions between clean and dirtier water typically being the most productive unless there are other factors, like in this case, like a temperature variance. In such a case a blue on light blue change can be quite productive. But to answer your question, chlorophyll and true color are two of the only ways we can determine water color from the imagery. There is a product called turbidity that is also helpful, however true color, when processed correctly, is a superior product. 

Here is a Chlorophyll/True color tutorial I put together that discusses how to use those images to help make decisions and goes into a little more detail on the datasets. Hope this helps. 

Philip

http://www.ripcharts.com/tutorialWaterColorVideo.aspx


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

chlorophyl.. more like borophyl.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> chlorophyl.. more like borophyl.


Go back to your bream pond and soak some crickets


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Xiphius said:


> Go back to your bream pond and soak some crickets



He was quoting a movie


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I thought it was funny


----------



## idletime (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice Billy Madison reference.:thumbsup:

Yeah, talking Chlorophyll is definitely not the most exciting subject. However, it is a great tool for those who stay consistently on the bite. 

Let's talk green water for a second, as in certain instances it can be quite productive as well. Those who fish the delta area, how many of you prefer green water and why?


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

idletime said:


> below me: Pelagics tend to prefer to clear water. With transitions between clean and dirtier water typically being the most productive unless there are other factors, like in this case, like a temperature variance. In such a case a blue on light blue change can be quite productive. But to answer your question, chlorophyll and true color are two of the only ways we can determine water color from the imagery. There is a product called turbidity that is also helpful, however true color, when processed correctly, is a superior product.
> 
> Here is a Chlorophyll/True color tutorial I put together that discusses how to use those images to help make decisions and goes into a little more detail on the datasets. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


 
i'll check it out. thanks.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

idletime said:


> Nice Billy Madison reference.:thumbsup:
> 
> Those who fish the delta area, how many of you prefer green water and why?



Good question. The past few summers, we lost all sight of blue water for the greater majority of July, even into early August at times. All the way south to Titan, east to Horse and Faith, west back to Innovator-it all was green. But July is one of the best months for finding crack hardtails and it was average 8-11 fish days for us. What are you gonna do-say screw it and not fish cuz it's not blue? Now they say the layer of green water only goes so deep. But July is one of the best months for tuna fishing outta Venice. The dorado stay with the rip for the most part. But the rip, which was over 80 miles south of south pass when we found it during OBBC this past summer, was killer made up that time of year and loaded with fish.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

idletime, check your PM's!


----------



## idletime (Feb 26, 2009)

below me said:


> idletime, check your PM's!


Just responded to the pm. We would be happy to help with your project.

Philip 
713-582-1868


----------

